# Spanish and Pompano



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I went out to the pier after work yesterday evening after hearing the pompano and spanish were running really good. They had slacked off by time I got out there but I still got 1 spanish on a gotcha and a few pompano. I caught one of the pompano on a gotcha lure which I thought was strange...the rest I caught on a pompano jig.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are some nice pomps! Thanks for the report


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a worthwhile trip...good report and glad you caught some...

i think you can catch a lot of different fish on a gotcha...


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

looks like kitty wants to help


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah there were about 4 cats that came out of no where as soon as i started pulling the fish out of the cooler...they were chowing down


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE catch!!! :clap Thanks for sharing!!! :letsdrink


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

I caught a spanish off of a pompano jig last weekend. I to thought that was strange.


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

nice fish man. wouldnt think you would catch a spanish on a pomp jig tho!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Spanish will eat anything, literally.

Caught them on strips of t-shirts on a hook once. Gotcha plugs are more versatile than most think. Caught a few beach redfish on them as well as pomps, Spanish, blues and the great and mighty ladyfish.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice catch:clap.i have been going to pensacola pier and the pomps are on fire ive caught nearly 30 over two daysand the bite has been there all day for the pomps other than that the spanish were pretty good also, but no cobia saw some big kings starting to bite early this year on bluefish for bait live or dead and more toward the afternoon so pier fishing is off to a good start...:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Kings will eat pretty any fish that moves. Last year i was fishing by one of the bouys for spanish, through a huge ball of cigar minnows. Caught i huge spanish deep. Got it about 10 feet from the boat and a huge king comes out of the blue and cuts it half.


----------

